# Clozaril/Clozapine



## Starwaves (Apr 22, 2017)

Has anyone tried this medication? What effects did it have for you?

Is there any evidence that it helps with DP/DR?

I'm also diagnosed with Schizoaffective Bipolar Disorder.


----------



## TDX (Jul 12, 2014)

> Has anyone tried this medication? What effects did it have for you?


It is the most sedating drug I have ever taken. It's much more sedative than Mirtazapine and there was no tolerance to this effect. However after I took the last tablet I could not sleep for 10 days.

For my symptoms it did nothing.



> Is there any evidence that it helps with DP/DR?


Nuller, the one who published the naloxone study, also tried clozapine on some patients with depersonalization symptoms. He reported that it worked for some people, but the way he reported the results was just horrible. For example he notes that some of his patients had depersonalization in the course of psychosis. Unfortunately he does not say how many and if they were the responders. That clozapine works for depersonalization when it arises during psychosis would not be a surprise. But for this reason we cannot really draw conclusions from his study for depersonalization disorder. Notably when Nuller himself cited this paper in his naloxone study he did mention his use of a benzodiazepine, but not his clozapine trials. This could be an indication that even Nuller himself did not believe in the results he reported regarding clozapine.

Other than that there is zero evidence in the literature for treating depersonalization disorder with Clozapine.


----------

